# Looking for RS Rocker Moldings



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi folks, 

I'm sorry if this is a repeat topic, but i coudn't find a link, but i just got my Cruze Eco, but what i really, really want is the rocker moldings like comes with the RS paskage. I bought my White ECO 6 M/T for the MPG's but I really wanted one w/the RS package. I've seen a few aftermarket sites, but they come w/ front and rear fascia's, which i really don't want.

Does anyne know where i can get an OEM style rocker molding Kit?
Thanks in advanced, I'm proud to be one of you guys! - DAN


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

go on gmpartsdirect.com, catalog, cruze, pillars rocker and floor, exterior trim, and then rocker molding. each side runs $95 which isnt too bad then you have to get them painted.

i think the front bumper cover would give that rs appearence better, might lose the advantage of the eco bumper tho. on gm surplus they have the rs front bumper for $136.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks jrrsmith, I'll have to check there.. And you're correct, I believe the eco has to have that particular fascia to get the closeable grille shutter, that helps w/ the mpg's. -Dan


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure enough, I can get the side rocker moldings, but does anyone know of anything that would not allow them to be installed on an ECO model? 

It would really stink to spend the $ and then they won't work!!!

Any advice or hold ups installing them? Thanks- DAN


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I also saw them on Ebay somewhere, do they come with hardware from GMPD?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, 'm pretty sure they come w/ hardware. I too, saw some on ebay, but they were aftermakrket style. I'm not completely opposed to them, but I do like the OEM style better. - Dan


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

dacruze said:


> yeah, 'm pretty sure they come w/ hardware. I too, saw some on ebay, but they were aftermakrket style. I'm not completely opposed to them, but I do like the OEM style better. - Dan


 I just looked it up for you, it does not come as a kit so you need to purchase each piece that is in the picture, just keep that in mind when you order. With as much as GMPD charges to ship make sure it isn't cheaper just going to your dealer. (most likely will not be)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

For some reason, their internet pricing in dependant on it being shipped. I work about 3 miles from Flow Chevrolet and I can order from GMPD and it must be shipped...I called them and if I go pick up what I would order, I pay counter retail for it....


----------

